# Fish Finder



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am looking to put a new depth finder on my boat and was hoping you guys would have some good suggestions because I do not really know where to start. I will mostly be doing a lot of bottom fishing so I will probably be fishing in no deeper than 300'. I want it to be able to zoom in on the bottom and see it a lot better than what we have now. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. I am trying to keep it under $1000 if at all possible. 

Thanks for your help,

Phillip


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Furuno FCV 585 with 1KW ducer. Slightly over a grand but well worth it in the long run. I had the 582 and we could zoom lock and find 6" relief.


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for your help our boat got zapped by lightning so we are looking for a new one with the insurance picking up the tab.


----------



## Knot at Work (Jun 3, 2009)

I run the Garmin 4208 with 1kw Airmar ducer...Its vey user friendly, but It only gets me to 800'. They are now offering a (two ducer set) that promises 1500'...we will see....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Furuno FCV 585 with 1KW ducer. Slightly over a grand




It's more than that.



The Airmar B-164 X-ducer is aprox $700 alone. The 585 is aprox $1200


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Just installed and used for first time Sunday night our

Ray Marine, DS600 High Def color machine from Bethel Marine for $365. (it's a close out, butfull warrenty). 

Boat came with older Furunomonochrome which has been great but was just time to upgrade. 

My initial impression of the DS is that I will be very happy. 

Good luck and hope your able to find what you need.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *X-Shark (6/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > Furuno FCV 585 with 1KW ducer. Slightly over a grand
> ...


X-shark installed the furuno 620 on my boat, If you shop around you can get it for around

$750.00 plus a transducer for about $175, plus the install labor by the hour

you would be a over your $1000 budget but would have a great machine

I really like the furuno 620 and would recommend it if you can't swing the 585 and the 1000KW ducer


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

Fish finders are many. You can try GPSMAP 450 . I am impressed by it. 
For more information, you can have a look in the following link.
http://www.marinews.com/boating/boat-accessories-test/garmin-gps-450/46/


----------

